# Kevin Batson taxidermy...



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2010)

I went by Kevin's today in Oconee County....I was very impressed....I left my green wings with him.  Kevin's bird work is as good as anyone's Ive seen.....He specializes in birds...He said they are his passion....He has a giant buck that he killed with his bow in Oconee County....It would probably be the #1 bowkill of the county if he ever got it officially scored but he said he didn't care about those kind of things and he's happy just knowing he killed it....Its a beast...Its the full body deer in his living room....Grossed 158.... I took some pictures while I was there....Im gonna get him to get make me one of those wood duck boxes...He's gonna do a water scene with my GWT...Gonna have the hen preening herself....

If anyone's interested, I have a price list....He said he wasn't much for getting on the computer but im gonna try and get him on here to get his work out there more for people to see...


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 8, 2010)

any kin to aaron


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2010)

deep'we R said:


> any kin to aaron



No....Not unless its creek kin...


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 8, 2010)

i hear ya


----------



## Windale (Jul 29, 2010)

Kevin does awesome work!


----------



## tmiller (Jul 29, 2010)

if its the same Kevin Batson that I went to college with then aaron is his brother.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 29, 2010)

tmiller said:


> if its the same Kevin Batson that I went to college with then aaron is his brother.



Kevin's brothers name is Clay....


----------



## WildWoodsman (Jul 30, 2010)

He's a true redneck artist i'll vouch for him!


----------



## duckcommander (Aug 2, 2010)

*Batson's taxidermy*

he has done my dall sheep, a mountain goat and 3 mule deer.  his work is excellent and i wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 3, 2010)

duckcommander said:


> he has done my dall sheep, a mountain goat and 3 mule deer.  his work is excellent and i wouldn't go anywhere else.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 5, 2010)

I scanned up Kevin's price list if anyone is interested....


----------



## duckcommander (Aug 6, 2010)

*spanish ibex*

kevin,

my dad has a spanish ibex that i will get to you in a week or two.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Got my ducks back from Kevin...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5239750#post5239750


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2010)

some more mounts


----------



## lungbuster123 (Dec 15, 2010)

Does he have a website? I need to get my Corsican Ram mounted and im looking for a good taxidermist.


----------



## humdandy (Mar 5, 2013)

lungbuster123 said:


> Does he have a website? I need to get my Corsican Ram mounted and im looking for a good taxidermist.



Same question, does anybody know if he has a website?


----------



## humdandy (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the information!

I got in touch with him last year.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 31, 2014)

humdandy said:


> Same question, does anybody know if he has a website?





humdandy said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> I got in touch with him last year.



Sorry I missed your question. He has a facebook page but not a website. 

He's doing two bucks and a drake wigeon for me right now.


----------



## humdandy (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got back from his office and WOW!

I've used several taxidermists over a 25 year period and this guy is unreal!  

The work is does is amazing!  I have found a new taxidermist to do all my work!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Apr 29, 2014)

What did he do for you humdandy?


----------



## humdandy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> What did he do for you humdandy?



He did a full strut turkey (5 beards) for a friend and a mountain lion for me.


----------



## Triple C (May 1, 2014)

Kevin's done all of my son's work for years.  Too many ducks to count, life-size black bear from Alaska, elk, caribou, muley in velvet, turkeys and deer.


----------

